# My chickens with my goats



## mattgreen911 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good-looking rooster! Is he a White Leghorn?


----------



## mattgreen911 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yea


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mattgreen911 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mean one


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks happy.


----------



## mattgreen911 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yea there brats some time


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mattgreen911 (Feb 26, 2014)

I still love them though


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, we had a mean WL once. We ate him. :/ And we had a Lakenvelder that was a MONSTER!


----------



## mattgreen911 (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh cool never heard of them


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

